# You watching Lilyhammer? New netflix series



## SpaceDock (Jan 4, 2014)

This show is pretty funny and gruesome at the same time. 

I'm really liking it. For fans of New York gangster, mob movies, trailer park boys, and Tarantino.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, I just finished the 2nd season. I was surprised how much I enjoyed it. Maybe I'm cynical, but I didn't expect much from the "fish out of water" sitcom genre. But, it's really well executed (like most of the Netflix Original's series).

You've got to love Torgeir!







Also Jan's laughing speech-impediment.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 6, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> I'm really liking it. For fans of New York gangster, mob movies, trailer park boys, and Tarantino.



I am checking this out now


----------



## flexkill (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great show. I tried telling everyone here about it last season but it fell on deaf ears I suppose. The first season was much better than the second, but I still highly enjoyed it. Wish it was more than 8 episodes a season though....too short.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jan 7, 2014)

Started today thanks to this thread. So far (episode 3), so good. =D


----------



## Jakke (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a cool show, but I have to object to one thing; I don't think it's a Netflix series.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

Jakke said:


> It's a cool show, but I have to object to one thing; I don't think it's a Netflix series.


It's also on NRK1, which I assume is something European.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

It's the Norwegian public television company. Kind of like NPR, but it gets its funds from the Norwegian government. It's actually exactly like the BBC.

Actually, now that I remember... I saw the first season on SVT, which is the Swedish equivalent, so I know that it is not a Netflix series.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

Jakke said:


> It's the Norwegian public television company


That's kind of ironic.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

How so?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

Jakke said:


> How so?


The series is named after a Norwegian city.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

Not as ironic as you might think, as was created by Norwegians


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

Really? idk that.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2014)

Yup, written by Anne Bjørnstad and Eilif Skodvin (which are people I know nothing about). I also believe that the series is in part distributed by NRK..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

That NRK thing makes so much sense now.


----------

